# Jersey Shore LS Holiday Display



## RobertJohnDavis (Jan 6, 2008)

Holiday Train Show 2009 - While our club still looks for a permanent home, we will be putting on a show at the Info Age Science Center in Wall, NJ for the two weekends before Christmas. See the link. This is not our usual highly detailed models, but a fun celebration of trains in all gauges including at least 7 operating G garden-sized trains. 

Perfect for kids. Lots of holiday cheer and trains!


http://gardenstatecentral.com/showinfo/showdate.htm


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool! Quite honestly, we need more of these holiday displays around the nation! Anything that can stoke interest in our hobby is a good thing and should be encouraged! Our local LS club sets up a train at the Wichita Botanica each year during it's "Illuminations" festival which will run ten days over three weekends for 2009.


----------



## RobertJohnDavis (Jan 6, 2008)

The show starts Saturday. Here's a video featuring the LS portion: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7aMcBw7drw&feature=sub


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Very nice display


----------

